# King or Not



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Hello Anglers,

I was told the two larger Spanish are King they measured in at 24 inches :thumbup: I want to know what you think? Thank you.


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

Hard to tell from here. You have any other pics to include the dorsal fin raised?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Do you have a better pic of the lateral line? And why did someone say they weren't spanish?


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

compulsivehp said:


> Hard to tell from here. You have any other pics to include the dorsal fin raised?


No I don't if the dorsal fin is black its a Spanish Makeral and Gray it a King right? I gave them to a friend, I will check with him to see what color they was when he cleaned them :thumbsup::yes:


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep need to see lateral line.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

What little I can see of the line, they look to be spanish.


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

The fin and the lateral line.... Lateral line is easiest for me, I always forget about the fin.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f26/spanish-vs-king-mackerel-id-made-easy-23359/


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Would need to see the dorsal fin and lateral line for 100% ID, but I've seen 10s of thousands so I'm pretty certain those mackerel are all spanish (for sure the biggest two).

The pics below should help you to ID the differences between the two in the future.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

MrFish said:


> Do you have a better pic of the lateral line? And why did someone say they weren't spanish?


These old fishermen told me they was Kings, I did not think so but they said they are juvenile kings, which looks like spanish but are not. And by looking at them they said they are kings, I am new to the game and learning all I can so I will not pay out or keep what is illegal.:yes:


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Pier#r said:


> Would need to see the dorsal fin and lateral line for 100% ID, but I've seen 10s of thousands so I'm pretty certain those mackerel are all spanish (for sure the biggest two).
> 
> The pics below should help you to ID the differences between the two in the future.


:thumbup: cool:thumbup: More knowledge the better thank you for the pictures.:thumbsup:


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

sometimes the spanish is a lighter color & the spots are more pronounced & go all the way to the side fin. I never paid attention to the line, good to know that


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Spanish for sure


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup::notworthy::yes: Thanks for all the replies, now I have nothing to worry about I have learn a ton of information also :thumbsup:


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

Jason cooper can tell you, I believe he got a ticket for juvenial kings last year. Yeppers laterial line, didn't know about front fin


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

I'd say it's too late to worry about it at that point.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

looks like Cero


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Lateral line BIG DROP as in the pictures. Younger kings will have the copper spots of a Spanish. I had not seen the dorsal fin color thing.

Jim


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

lowprofile said:


> looks like Cero


Speaking of. do people catch those around here. My dad has always told me about them but i've never seen one. how can you tell a difference??


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

J0nesi said:


> Speaking of. do people catch those around here. My dad has always told me about them but i've never seen one. how can you tell a difference??


from wiki

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cero_(fish)

It is similar in appearance and coloration to the Atlantic Spanish mackerel, _Scomberomorus maculatus_, except the cero has a longitudinal stripe in addition to the spots of the Atlantic Spanish mackerel.

The first dorsal fin is black anteriorly, the lateral line descends slowly from the shoulder without the sharp break seen on the king mackerel _Scomberomorus cavalla_.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Cero's are very rare around here. I would never say you can't catch one.

Maggie Gray caught a small bonefish (picture in her old shop) too many years ago.

Occasionally you'll see a Snook caught locally. Later this year there will be sightings that old Seamen would mistake as Mermaids. (I cannot name the beast lest we end up with No Motor Zones).

Yes, we will occasionally see Goliath Grouper (recent reports), Snook, Cero Mackerel, and Cubera Snapper around here.

Tarpon are CERTAINLY here, just offshore, but very shy.

Jim


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Def Spanish macks


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

Most definitely Spanish for sure


----------

